# , GAAP,

## zamgena

?

              , ..   ,       .   .         ?

----------


## YUM

,                 .   ,          . 
.   .

----------

*zamgena*,          ?  ,   ,   !

----------


## zamgena

> *zamgena*,          ?  ,   ,   !


   :

 "       "

----------


## Mmmaximmm

+  () =    .  ()

----------


## zamgena

()   ,     . 
        ,     ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ()   ,     . 
>         ,     ?


 -  = 

    :
 +  =

----------


## zamgena

. .  .

----------

[QUOTE=zamgena;54856658]          ?

  ,     ,  -  .           "",    ,

----------

